# Se puede reemplazar un pick-up láser



## davisterrel (Abr 26, 2005)

hola a todos!,
la verdad es que se muy poco de electrónica (casi nada) y mi pregunta es la siguiente : 
¿Puede algún reproductor de cd´s utilizar un modelo de láser diferente al que trae de fabrica?.

En pocas palabras que si le puedo cambiar el láser a mi stereo pero utilizando un láser diferente o de mejor calidad.

De antemano muchas gracias :-o


----------



## Condor (Abr 27, 2005)

La veo muy dificil si le pones el lector laser de otro equipo funcione, ya que cada equipo trabaja con distintas corrientes y voltajes. Podrias buscar un sustituto para ese lector o simplemente el mismo tipo.

Suerte.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2005)

Hola, puedes utilizar un modulo láser (pick-up) que sea de la misma referencia del original. Así aseguraras que no habrán problemas de compatibilidad.


----------



## davisterrel (Abr 27, 2005)

ok muchas gracias! ahora solo tengo una pregunta mas: ¿en donde puedo conseguir el modelo de laser que necesito nuevo o ya sea de repuesto si vivo en México DF? ¿o existen así como deshuesaderos electrónicos? de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2005)

Normalmente los pick-up laser se consiguen en partes donde vendan componentes electrónicos especializados, si vas a algún deshuesadero difícilmente encontraras un pick-up en mejores condiciones del que tienes.


----------

